# Putting a stripe down my cheek...OUCH!



## RNMike

So once again, I'm just learning. I was practicing with my new Flippinout Scout this morning (the first time I have shot it), and several times I got my cheek with the band (or pouch) after releasing. Trust me, it hurts! What the heck am I doing wrong? Yes, I know I need to get my fat head out of the way, but excluding that, am I aiming down the band wrong? Is this a common problem? Or, am I just new? Thanks as always guys.


----------



## SlingDaddy

I have it happen on occasion, and pinned it down to poor form. When I concentrate and make sure I'm standing side on to my target it never happens, but if I just take a casual shot without concentrating I find I get my face in the way - usually when I'm not perfectly side on.


----------



## Btoon84

I usually pull about a foot past my ear. I hit my cheek once every few months. It happens. you'll learn to not hold your face so close  you'll have to!


----------



## Charles

Alas, it is not quite like shooting a rifle ... you do not just lay your cheek on the bands the way you would on the stock of a rifle. Just be glad you do not have a beard, as some of us do! If the bands just kiss your cheek at draw, or better just kiss your cheek hairs, then you should be OK. But if your ties at the pouch are a bit on the large side, or you pouch is wide, or you have a chunk of band sticking out from the pouch, then you might scrape your cheek as the pouch flies by. Some draw, holding the bands to just kiss the cheek, then move the bands about 1/4 of an inch off the cheek at release. You just have to find some technique that works for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rapidray

ouch! glad it wasn't any worse. take care.


----------



## bigron

i always use the corner of my mouth as my anchor point you might want to try that

nice to meet ya mike :wave:

cheers

bigron


----------



## RNMike

Thanks guys, I'll keep at the practice. It does sting a little, but not nearly as much as the one and only time I cut myself with my straight razor. That time it only took once to teach me to pay attention! :rofl:


----------



## Imperial

always wear protection . . .


----------



## Rayshot

The way I draw I often get abrasion on my cheek. Occasionally if I shoot enough on a given day or consective days it will bleed. I know I am not the only one whose bands/pouch ever so lightly graze the cheek. It is like the drop of water on the rock. If it happens enough times it creates a welt.


----------



## Dayhiker

I have been known to rip my safety glasses right off my face on occasion. It happens.


----------



## flippinout

If you aren't suffering a little, you may not be shooting enough. But then again, no one should listen to what I have to say, as I have an incurable 'shoot til it bleeds' mentality. Especially when I am shooting with good friends and dinner time is still a few hours away.

It happens. Either change your anchor to the corner of your mouth, or accept the sting as part of the price you pay for so much fun.


----------



## NoobShooter

I was shooting the other day and caught it good enough to leave a long welt on my cheek. I find myself aiming it as if there were iron sights mounted on it. It happens. My favorite is a good band slap on the finger on a nice cold day.


----------



## capnjoe

If you aren't getting shaved once in awhile, you're not doing it right!
"Do it 'til it bleeds" indeed! My knuckle will attest to that.


----------



## bullseyeben!

It happens, try practicing in front of a mirror, sounds a bit queer, but you can see your anchor point and its path down the bands line, so


----------



## wombat

Now I feel like I'm doing something wrong! fingers, thumbs and hands I've hit, but never my cheek !!??


----------



## RNMike

Sounds like I need to suck it up, and stop whining :violin: , it's just part of the fun! :imslow:


----------



## danielh

i never could fix the problem but im 6ft 5 so i got a 30 inch draw to my cheek, im just w imp to do butterfly lol


----------



## Incomudro

Corner of the mouth drawer here.


----------



## lightgeoduck

It happens to me from time to time, but I actually don't mind. Of course I have to switch shooting hands after awhile or I start looking rediculous 

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:26104]

LGD


----------



## Jakerock

I graze my cheek too sometimes, also I relate to the "no pain no gain" sentiment of the responses.

If I get left alone to shoot, I usually bleed a little before it is over.

Addiction is defined by its consequences.


----------



## SlingDaddy

Good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## spearoj

Click here to reply

Sent from my Lumia 610 using Board Express


----------

